# التحكم الصناعي



## م/فهد الزريعي (23 مارس 2016)

تطبيقات التحكم الصناعي والتهوية ونظم عملية، بما في ذلك محطات للطاقة الذرية قياس السوائل والغازات المتوسطة، متوافقا مع سبائك التيتانيوم والفولاذ المقاوم للنطاقات ستاندرد الصلب، ميغاباسكال 0-0،04؛ 0-0،06؛ 0-0،1، 0 - 0،16؛ 0-0،25؛ 0-0،4؛ 0-0،6؛ 0-0،1؛ 0-1،6؛ 0-2،5، 0-4، 0-6، 0 - 10؛ 2X الضغط المفرط للنطاقات تصل إلى 10 ميجا باسكال، ما لا يقل عن 4X للنطاقات تصل إلى 10 ميجا باسكال. دقة (comb. LHR)، ± 0،15٪، 0،2، 0،25، 0،5 نطاق درجة حرارة التشغيل، -40 درجة مئوية ... +80 خطأ درجة الحرارة مجموع الفرقة داخل نطاق درجة حرارة التشغيل، ما لا يزيد عن، 1،6٪ (على 0،15٪)، 2 (لل0،2٪ و 0،25٪)، 3 (على 0،5٪) خرج 4-20 مللي أمبير (2-سلك)؛ 0-5 أمبير (3 - و 4 أسلاك)؛ U0-V خدمة Umax، U0 = 0 ... 5 الخامس، وخدمة Umax = 2 ... 10 V (3 - و 4 أسلاك) امدادات التيار الكهربائي، والخامس العاصمة 12 ... 36 (4-20 مللي أمبير اعتمادا على مقاومة الحمل)، و 20 ... 36 (ل0-5 أمبير)، (2 + خدمة Umax) ... 36 V (لخدمة Umax U0-V). IP65 حماية دخول. الكهربائية ختم البلاستيك غدة اتصال مباشرة (S) وزاوية (A)؛ المعدنية غدة الختم على التوالي (SM) وزاوية (ص)؛ قابس / مقبس (P) ميناء الضغط M20x1، 5؛ M12x1، 5. الوزن، أي أكثر من 0،35 كلغ. 

​[h=3]المنتجات المتعلق[/h]


----------

